# Adding homemade cooked to kibble



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

My three only eat home-cooked food (*chicken, beef, buffalo, salmon, sweet potato, broccoli, legumes, carrot, peas, squash, apples, bell pepper, blueberries,* etc.), so you can supplement with no problem. I'd introduce each food slowly to avoid any digestive upsets. Some dogs seem to have iron stomachs and others get the runs after a small piece of something new. (Go figure.  )

I rotate my proteins and veggie/fruit loaf with no digestive problems. I think they grow accustomed to digesting the various items. I also add EFAs, probiotics/digestive enzymes, and a vit/min supplement to their diet. They occasionally get *eggs, yogurt, cottage cheese, cheese and other items. * They love the variety and have preferences (I have a chicken lover who will shun beef if chicken is on the menu). 

Note: The only proteins I have issues with are lamb and pork. They didn't grow up eating either so a small amount will result in a loose stool. I don't eat meat myself and I don't even like purchasing lamb so I'm actually glad they can't have it! LOL (I haven't tried giving them rabbit, but they've had venison a few times with no issues.)

I'm sure you already know this, but there are lists of foods dogs can't have (macadamia nuts, garlic, onions, chocolate, etc.) So just be careful to avoid those items and Angie will be one happy poodle!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine get raw/home cooked all the time. They are both toys - raw meals are half a chicken wing each, lamb ribs, pork ribs, green tripe, chunks of duck neck when I can get them, or other meaty bones of a suitable size (which excludes the dangerous weight bearing bones!). For the cooked meals I buy balanced pet mince - chicken, turkey, beef, lamb, duck, rabbit, mixed offal etc, etc, - from a specialist supplier, and add in whatever vegetables I have (fresh or frozen), and sometimes kidney, heart, or anything boneless on extra special offer. I am not convinced they need the veg, but it pads the meals out without adding many calories, and they are both looking a bit plump after weeks of foul weather have reduced our daily walks! It all goes into the slow cooker, and is then frozen in portions. Occasionally they get fish - fresh or tinned - or scrambled eggs.

I make liver into treats - too much liver leads to squidgy tummy, but made into cake and biscuits it seems fine.

The cats get similar, without the veg and with a dash of taurine powder - the dogs gobble their own, lick each other's bowls to be sure, and then stand by to do the rinse cycle on the cat bowls too!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you both. I was feeding my black mini kibble mixed with cooked chopped beef and that worked well for him. I tried this mix with Angie but it gave her digestive upset, so I've stuck with the two kibbles and alternate them for variety - though from Angie's point of view, it must not seem like much of a variety. I'm going to try some of the foods you've both suggested, one at a time, and give it enough time to let the newness of the food work through her system.

Rowan, I recently asked my vet about a vitamin/mineral supplement and he didn't have much to say. Would you mind giving me a recommendation for one? I'm a big believer in good nutrition, including vitamins/minerals.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

minipoodlelover said:


> Thank you both. I was feeding my black mini kibble mixed with cooked chopped beef and that worked well for him. I tried this mix with Angie but it gave her digestive upset, so I've stuck with the two kibbles and alternate them for variety - though from Angie's point of view, it must not seem like much of a variety. I'm going to try some of the foods you've both suggested, one at a time, and give it enough time to let the newness of the food work through her system.
> 
> Rowan, I recently asked my vet about a vitamin/mineral supplement and he didn't have much to say. Would you mind giving me a recommendation for one? I'm a big believer in good nutrition, including vitamins/minerals.


I use Dr. Goodpet pet care, pet health care, canine health, dog products, cat products pet products

I ended up using this one as it's the only one my picky poodle will eat. If I put anything else on his food, he'll walk away! LOL The other two will eat anything. They get a "human" EFA (refrigerated) and a human probiotic too---although I keep Dr. Goodpet's Probiotic on hand for when I run out.  My dogs run with me so I figured a vit/min supplement would prevent any deficiencies. Like you, I'm a believer in good nutrition and feel it's good to supplement _just in case_. 

I hope that helps!


----------

